# 11+5 scan any guesses? Xx UPDATE!!!



## aimze

Hi all  this is my 11+5 scan, any clues?? X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## aimze

Anyone? Xx


----------



## CharCharxxx

That looks girly to me :) x


----------



## mum22ttc#3

It looks girly but so do all nubs at this stage, they don't start rising and looking boyish until the 12 th week so 50/50 for me, sorry :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## aimze

Ooooo ok thank you all  I'm finding out a week on Saturday but I'm thinking boy as I've been craving savoury and my family hasn't had a girl in over 15 years but 6 boys in the meantime (2 are mine!) x


----------



## keepinitreal1

He looks really cosy in there, kind of reminds me of my DH when he lies on the couch so I'm going with boy :)


----------



## honeysuede

I say girl :) x


----------



## aimze

Does look cosy eh  I can't wait to find out! X


----------



## keepinitreal1

aimze said:


> Does look cosy eh  I can't wait to find out! X

I really hoped my first would be a girl (it seemed easier somehow) and found out I am carrying a boy quite early on. Let me tell you - I could not have been happier, I think that I would have been equally happy if they told me it's an elephant :winkwink: 

I really think that most parents are super happy regardless of gender. 

What are you hoping for?


----------



## aimze

Well after being told we can't conceive, two losses through fertility treatment and adopting two BEAUTIFul boys to actually be pregnant naturally is a miracle! 

Because I have two boys I naturally would like a girl but as long as the baby is well an healthy I couldn't care less what gender!! I'm sure he's a boy though!!!!!


----------



## KatieB

:pink:


----------



## keepinitreal1

aimze said:


> Well after being told we can't conceive, two losses through fertility treatment and adopting two BEAUTIFul boys to actually be pregnant naturally is a miracle!
> 
> Because I have two boys I naturally would like a girl but as long as the baby is well an healthy I couldn't care less what gender!! I'm sure he's a boy though!!!!!

Sounds like a miracle to me as well! :) Well, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a healthy and happy baby girl then:baby: Keep us posted!


----------



## Bevziibubble

aimze said:


> Well after being told we can't conceive, two losses through fertility treatment and adopting two BEAUTIFul boys to actually be pregnant naturally is a miracle!
> 
> Because I have two boys I naturally would like a girl but as long as the baby is well an healthy I couldn't care less what gender!! I'm sure he's a boy though!!!!!

Aww this is so wonderful. Congratulations! :cloud9:


----------



## aimze

Thank you :-D 9 more sleeps arghhhhh amazing x


----------



## Scarlett2

Looks like a girly angle nub to me!


----------



## madseasons

:pink:


----------



## HappyAnjeL

Looks girl to me, but I'm really not good at this!

In the start I swore my daughter was a boy. Me and DH both have all brothers (I have 5 he has 2) biologically we both have all nephews (5), all my cousins are boys on my moms side, all my husbands cousins are boys.. and I had a girl.. soooo never say never!


----------



## aimze

Wow lots of girl votes going on?? I'm talking myself out of it being a boy maybe!!!! Arghhhhhhh 7 sleeps


----------



## aimze

You was all right - SHES A GIRL!!! Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## CharCharxxx

Aww amazing Hun congratulations!! Xx


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!


----------



## aimze

Thank you all! We're just over the moon x


----------



## keepinitreal1

Yay, so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## KatieB

Congratulations! Xx


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations :)


----------



## Scarlett2

Congrats!!!!


----------

